# Тренажёр для растяжки позвоночника



## Ronaldinho7 (15 Мар 2007)

Вот взгляните очень хороший тренажер: ********* Тренажер для растяжки позвоночника, увеличения роста

запатентованная модель тренажера для разгрузки позвоночника
растяжка и снятие напряжений после больших нагрузок позвоночника по осевой
регулярные занятия на этом тренажере позволяют увеличивать рост более 2 см. за счет увеличения расстояния межпозвоночных дисков
мануальная регулировка (вращение ручек)


----------



## Анатолий (15 Мар 2007)

178 Вы думаете , что это маленький рост?
Я думаю, Вы ошибаетесь, нормальный рост, и с диагнозом 2 степень сколиоза это очень даже хорошо.
А вот сколиоз нужно лечить.
 И тогда не понадобится покупать дорогостоящие приспособления для вытяжки позвоночника


----------



## Ronaldinho7 (15 Мар 2007)

Анатолий написал(а):


> 178 Вы думаете , что это маленький рост?
> Я думаю, Вы ошибаетесь, нормальный рост, и с диагнозом 2 степень сколиоза это очень даже хорошо.
> А вот сколиоз нужно лечить.
> И тогда не понадобится покупать дорогостоящие приспособления для вытяжки позвоночника


Понимаете сейчас вообще такие высокие люди пошли  И, конечно, к лечению я уже приступил. Главное - это мотивация, ведь на лечение сколиоза уйдёт немало времени.


----------



## Ell (15 Мар 2007)

Повторюсь - перестаньте думать о росте.
Лечите сколиоз, учитесь и живите активной полноценной жизнью.
Рост будет такой, какой задумала природа. И не надо насиловать организм.


----------



## Анатолий (15 Мар 2007)

Но вытяжение не приведет к излечению сколиоза.


----------



## Ell (15 Мар 2007)

А еще можно применить аппарат Илизарова yahoo


----------



## Анатолий (15 Мар 2007)

Это жестоко.


----------



## Ell (15 Мар 2007)

когда Ronaldinho7 уже не меньше месяца говорит о мечте в 191 см, то немного такой жестокости не помешает  
Вместо того, чтобы рассказать что делает для лечения сколиоза, разыскивает вытяжение и тп.
Так что ...нормальненько.


----------



## Анатолий (15 Мар 2007)

Вы правы, это не нормально!!!! 
Но человека очень трудно переубедить, «это абсолютно не нужно».


----------



## Ell (15 Мар 2007)

*Анатолий*, мне просто хочется верить, что в его 15 еще не все потеряно и молодой человек задумается


----------



## Анатолий (15 Мар 2007)

Будем надеяться!!!!!!!!!!!!yahoo yahoo


----------



## Ronaldinho7 (15 Мар 2007)

*Ell* насчет природы вы неправы! http://pk.kiev.ua/health/2006/06/05/140100.html 
Аппарат Иллизарова...задумывался-это бред могу и больше вырасти САМ! 
На лечение сколиоза уходит где-то 2-2,5 часа в день. Делится упражнениями не буду.good А поделюсь только когда сделаю повторные снимки и мне скажут о положительных результатах, произойдет-это через год.

*Анатолий * Меня не получится переубедить никак:nyam:  



*Понимаете , существует ошибочное мнение, что в человеке точный рост заложен от рожденья. Генетика имеет большое значение, но она дает диапозон, к примеру, от 170 до 190*
*Остановишься на минимуме или достигнешь максимума – зависит от человека*

*Пока форум покину,чтобы больше никого не доставать, но я вернусь и сообщу о результатах...*


----------



## Анатолий (15 Мар 2007)

Хорошо, Будем ждать Ваших результатов.


----------



## Ell (16 Мар 2007)

*Ronaldinho7*, учитывая, что Вы эритроциты относите к женским гормонам, то я могу себе представить "кашу", которая в Вашей максималисткой юной головушке творится..... 

Главное, чтобы сколиоз не беспокоил.


----------



## EUDGEN (7 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Тренажёр для растяжки позвоночника*

По 1-му телеканалу  часто рекламируют приспособление "Меридиан".  Кто его опробовал? Какие советы? На каком сайте о нем имеется информация?


----------

